# free latency test...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i was searching for a guitar/usb interface...
a CEntrance AxePort Pro and came across this free latency test...

http://www.centrance.com/products/ltu/measurement_instructions.shtml

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zw8MooiiIE&feature=related


----------

